# t3 help......when stopping do I need to taper down.....



## evo6tme (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi guys

been on t3 and a clen/eca cycle

i want to come off the t3 now

do I need to taper down?

currently on 75mcg a day

thanks


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

No do not taper down, just come straight off. tapering just prolongs the recovery process


----------

